# Betting Slip



## fiftyish

A man was sitting reading his papers when his wife hit him round the head with a frying pan. 
'What was that for?' the man asked. 
The wife replied 'That was for the piece of paper with the name Jenny on it that I found in your pocket'. 
The man then said 'When I was at the races last week Jenny was the name of the horse I bet on.
The wife apologized and went on with the housework. 
Three days later the man was watching TV when his wife bashed him on the head with an even bigger frying pan, knocking him unconscious. 
Upon re-gaining consciousness the man asked why she had hit him again. 
The wife replied. 'Your horse phoned'


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol: that explains the head aches.


----------



## bigdodge

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## k33lom

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

Excellent :lol:


----------



## geordie12

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thegasman

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gareth192001

:lol:


----------



## andy.i

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## aznxliddonikki




----------



## Jcb.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fade2blackuk




----------



## alexi7




----------



## peachy2501




----------

